# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Termine - Kulturhalle in 41539 Dormagen
Bisher sind mir folgende Termine bekannt - (Terminänderungen aber immer möglich!)

- *06.07.08* - Asalahabuscha Tag 
- *17.08.08* - Thailändischer Muttertag 
- *26.10.08* - Ook Pansa Tag 
- *07.12.08* - Thailändischer Vatertag 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Kulturhalle Dormagen
Langemarkstr. 1-3
*41539 Dormagen* 
Auskunft: Telefon: 02292-922650 / Handy: 0172-2345216

----------

